# timp archery range



## Robert4949

Does anyone know the hours they are open and there prices?


----------



## north slope

You can become a member and then you get a key to the gate so you can shoot whenever you want. They have leagues and shoots too, I would call Jakes archery 225-9202, they should have info.


----------



## Robert4949

so you have to be a member to shoot there?


----------



## archerben

Here's the Timpanogos Archers website: http://www.timparchers.com/

There is contact information for the presidency, information about the club, leagues, and upcoming events. The general public is welcome during both leagues and events. We are currently shooting 3D leagues on Wednesdays and field leagues on Thursdays.


----------



## Mountain Time

I went to the timp archers home page and noticed the info about the shoot july 18, 19, 20. Excuse my ignorance but what is a 'redding style shoot'? Is it the same as the 3D shoot but for money or are the targets different in some way?


----------



## archerben

Redding style is a type of competition. Basically it is a marked yardage 3D competition with a little bit different scoring system. The scorring rings are 11 for a bullseye, 10 for a vital, and 8 for a body hit. You shoot two arrows at each target for a total 22 possible points per target. Also the bullseye is painted orange. There are both money and trophy classes available.

I highly recommend this shoot to everybody who enjoys archery. If possible, come for the entire weekend. There will be non-competetive courses available throughout the weekend. The competition round will be shot Saturday morning. Saturday evening we will be shooting a clay pigeon round that is an absolute riot. After the clay pigeon round, there's a bbq dinner/pig roast where we will be serving a whole slow cooked pig. Sunday there is a big raffle with numerous awsome prizes.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## gfugal

*Timparchery website down*

when you try to go to the website it says the domain has been redirected. Does anyone know the new site for their archery page? Also is there a price to be a member?


----------



## Dunkem

gfugal said:


> when you try to go to the website it says the domain has been redirected. Does anyone know the new site for their archery page? Also is there a price to be a member?


 Welcome to the forum, I dont know if you noticed but this thread is 8 years old. I suggest you try and find a phone number and give them a call. Sorry can't be more help.


----------



## gfugal

*Info*

Regardless of whether the thread is old or not, it's still a pertinent question that some people may have, especially since this thread is the sixth link when you do a search for Timpanogos Archery in google, and their main page is down. So for other's sake and my future reference, I'll tell you what I found out.

I called Jakes Archery and they gave me the number for Jennine (801-623-0668) who at this time is in charge of Timpanogos Archers. There web page is currently down, but they do have a facebook page you can look up. The archery range where they hold most of the shoots and events is up Squaw Peak Rd at the end of Provo Archery Range Road. There is a gate that blocks access right now but if you become a member you get a key so you can go up and shoot anytime you like. However, on Wednesdays and Thursdays, they leave the gate open and anyone can go and shoot on as long as the pay $5 (members shoot free like always). You can sign up for membership then or any of their shooting events. They are currently (Nov 15th, 2016) closing up for the winter since when it snows it's hard to get up there. Their first shoot is sometime in march and will start doing new memberships then. You can find details when it gets closer to march on either their facebook page or a place like Jakes Archery. The range should open up in April sometime.

Membership is $95 for the first year then $75 each year after to renew; there is a $16 dollar as well for something else that I didn't catch. As an additional requirement, each member is supposed to put 16 hrs of work into the range each year. This work could be upkeeping a target, going to the club cleaning party held once every month on a saturdays, or ushering shoot events that they hold throughout the year.

Hopefully, this gives people the information they are looking for. Thank you.


----------



## Dunkem

Thank you for the information, I hope you don't think I was being rude, as that was the best answer I had other than looking up a number myself. Again thank you for writing all this down and again welcome to the forum.


----------

